# Hello from Norway



## Aniscat (Jan 13, 2005)

My name is Mona, I live in Oslo, the capitol of Norway.
My cattery name is Schibboleth´s
I have been breeding cats since 1975



My first cat was a cat from Thailand, a real Felis Bengalensis,
and my second cat was a British Blue from Sweden.
I started breeding silvertabbies in 1976,
and my heart belongs to this beautiful colour.
I have bred this colour in European Shorthair, British Shorthair and Exotic.



Now I only breed British Shorthair Silvertabby and Silverspotted.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Welcome back. You registered in January? You've been registered for 7 months and I haven't seen pictures of your cats? :lol: Shame shame shame. :lol: Your cats sound wonderful. Do you have a website?


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

catlover...at the bottom of her message there's a button that'll take you to her website.  










Mona...lovely kitties! I LOVE British Shorthairs!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Oh I didn't see that.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Welcome neighbour  Greetings from Lund, Sweden :wink:


----------



## Aniscat (Jan 13, 2005)

Meaghan1216 said:


> Welcome back. You registered in January? You've been registered for 7 months and I haven't seen pictures of your cats? :lol: Shame shame shame. :lol: Your cats sound wonderful. Do you have a website?


Her we are again









Schibbolet Silver Hobbit, live in Hong Kong
Silver tabby male


----------



## Aniscat (Jan 13, 2005)

And here are
GIC Schibboleth Silver Aniscat
Silver tabby female, she was in cat show in Sweeden.


----------



## Aniscat (Jan 13, 2005)

******

And her, UK*Countrystyle Silver ****
she came from UK, Silver tabby female 8 weeks old


----------



## Aniscat (Jan 13, 2005)

*Cleopatra*

*My big love, IP & GIC Schibboleth Silver Cleopatra JW
Silver tabby female, spay. Kitten of the year 2005 in Norway.*


----------



## Aniscat (Jan 13, 2005)

***** and Carmen*

The youngster, **** and Carmen


----------



## Aniscat (Jan 13, 2005)

*Big Boss*

My Big Boss
La De Da de Bellissimo, silvertabby male 6 years old


----------



## Aniscat (Jan 13, 2005)

*Umulius*









UK*Sargenta Silver Umulius, also silver tabby male


----------



## Aniscat (Jan 13, 2005)

*Ferrari*










Best kitten and total shorthair in Norway 2005
GIC. Schibboleth Silver Ferrari JW, Silver tabby male


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Mona, I never knew you had a thread or I would have visited it sooner! 8O :wink: Your cats are so beautiful! :luv You can post the pictures in one post you know :wink: .


----------



## Aniscat (Jan 13, 2005)

Hello Des  









Arlitos Silcer Carmen silver tabby female, she are pregnant for fisrt time :lol: 









Schibboleth silver spotted female, she is very pale 8O 










Nice summer picture of Schibboleth Silver Heartbreaker










Schibboleth Silver Fiver - male silver spotted also very pale in colour
he are only 10 month old,


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What beautiful cats! And how well you have displayed them!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Mona, congradulations on the pregnancy, great news!  So pretty, love the colours, the stripes and spots! :wink:


----------



## vicki (Oct 30, 2005)

Wow, your cats are stunning!!!Gorgeous examples of the breed and stunningly marked


----------



## kapatrik (May 4, 2005)

Oooh, silvertabby British Shorthairs :heart My brother has one too, a 10 yrs old silver tabby lady. She is wonderful. Your cats are really, really beautiful.


----------

